# Royalty free designs



## hockings (May 2, 2010)

This has probably been posted a million times before but I can't figure out the right keywords to search on.

If I just want some generic digitized designs (I'm starting an embroidery store so I'm building up stock to embroider then photo for my website) are there any websites that are _large _libraries of designs to buy? I've found a few personal sites but I'm after ones with a big catalog that when I buy a design I can embroider it on an item and sell the item without copyright infringement. I'm after anything and everything from trees to teddy bears to fire engines to dragons (just things that pop to mind randomly).

Suggestions anyone? (preferably where people aren't charging an arm and a leg of course)


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

google Great Notions and Dakota as a starting point. Great selection in loads of formats, cheap and royalty free. If you need any digitissing look no further lol


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Embroidery Library - Home Page
www.starbirdstockdesigns.com
Embroidery.com: Embroidery Designs (Over 85,000), Thread and Supplies for Home and Commercial Embroidery Machines and Hand Embroidery
Embroidery Online


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dakota, great notions, embroidery library, abc embroidery if you google there are many out there.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey I just noticed you are from Houston, I am in Kountze about 2 hours away from Houston. If you don't mine me asking what all do you do embroidery screenprint? I was just embroiderying and outsourcing screenprint, but now I use heat transfers and it really help business. I am wanting to get in to hot fix I have the hand wond to do it by hand I have had it for sometime, but haven't done anything with it. I purchased it at the quilt show in Houston. Do you have any suggestion.


----------



## hockings (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all. I'm open to more suggestions if anyone has them.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have used this site to start out and they seem to run a lot of specials and sales on many designs of the large brands like Dakota and others. Plus they offer a few free ones as well.

Embroidery industry resource center online - freeEmbroideryStuff.embroiderydesigns.com


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have use them also and they give free designs.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Try "stock embroidery design collections" for your keywords in your search engine of choice.
http://www.google.com.au/search?q=s...&ie=&oe=&redir_esc=&ei=yzruS_zHPMqGkAXurvDWBg


----------



## hockings (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## 7of7 (May 7, 2008)

I also love John Deer's Adorable Ideas - Embroidery Designs, Education and Accessories. If you join the club, you can get great prices. Also, if you go to a "workshop" you can get great deals and prizes. A couple of other websites were already mentioned. And I got a couple of new ones, too. Thanks!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Some stock design sites to check out:

*Embroidery .com - Embroidery.com: Embroidery Designs (Over 85,000), Thread and Supplies for Home and Commercial Embroidery Machines and Hand Embroidery

*Great Notions - www.greatnotions.com

*Dakota Collectibles - www.dakotacollectibles.com/

Grand Slam designs - www.grandslamdesigns.com

Embroidery Designs .com - Machine Embroidery Downloads: Designs & Digitizing Services from EmbroideryDesigns.com

*Stitchitize - http://www.stitchitize.com/

*Embroidery Library - www.emblibrary.com/EL/default.aspx

Balboa Embroidery Designs | Home of Balboa Threadworks, Inc. and the Embroidery Designs of Lee and Keith Caroselli

^Floriani - http://www.floriani.com

^ I have the floriani collection and am a member of the Funclub
* I have bought designs from these sites, they stitch well.

I enrolled in the stitchitize learning studio, back in 2002/03, lessons were very helpful ( I did all 12).
I also bought Digitizing 101 from Strawberry Stitch, it is pricey around AUD$300, but very good for those just starting out with digitizing or for those who have been doing for a while. Gives the basics and explains in a very clear and easy to understand way. Excellent book.
Link ---> http://www.shop.ginkodesigns.biz/product.sc?productId=1
To learn digitising, not free --> http://www.embroiderydesignschool.com/


----------



## hockings (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Bungy! I'm off to look at those now.


----------



## 7of7 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, Bungy! Awesome list! Bookmarking now.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Urban Threads  has a lot of great contemporary embroidery designs. Their design sensibility is quite unique, at least in my opinion.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

EnMartian said:


> Urban Threads  has a lot of great contemporary embroidery designs. Their design sensibility is quite unique, at least in my opinion.


I love Urban Threads. Their designs are fabulous.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Why did you post that site  I'm now Broke again 

Awesome designs.


Sharon

Anyone know of anymore like that ?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

A couple of sites having sales at the moment:

Grand Slam 40% off: Stockdesigns Search

Embroidery Designs .com $1.99 on selected vendors: Search Embroidery Designs on Sale :: EmbroideryDesigns.com :: 199Designs


----------

